# DBSTalk has a new look!



## Chris Blount

With the approaching new year, we thought it was a good time to give our forums a small face lift.

As some of you can see, we have changed our default "skin" to something a little brighter and fresher. The style is called "DBSTalk Professional 2". This new style brings our total up to 8 different ways to view DBSTalk. 

You can change your style at anytime and on just about any page. Simply scroll to the bottom of the page and you will see a box on the lower left hand corner. Just select up the style you like and off you go. If you are registered, you can permanently change the style in your User Control Panel (UserCP).

So what do you think? Please let us know in this poll. We want to hear your feedback.

P.S. - If you would like to return to the old style, simply select "DBSTalk Bright".

Thanks!


----------



## Danny R

I like the new look, but its kind of freaky when you are browsing the forums and the style changes between one post an the other.


----------



## Nick

Sorry, I can't see it. I can do the jump list, but nothing happens. I think it has to do with my java probs. I had to use the 'puter at the shop Saturday to pay my credit card balance.


----------



## Geronimo

I do not care for it myself. But it is always nice to have more choices.


----------



## pjmrt

I think its pretty cool. Very bright, techno-modern. Anyway, I like it.


----------



## Bowtieman

I like the new look.. It is far better than what it was.. Keep up the good work..


----------



## cdru

Geronimo said:


> I do not care for it myself. But it is always nice to have more choices.


2nd that. Simplicity works better for me. If I wanted the fancy "techo" look, I'd get a Mac.


----------



## JM Anthony

I like the new look. Clean and energetic.


----------



## sikma

Good job gentelmen. I myself use the 'dark' screen, easier on the eyes.


----------



## Santinelli

Love the new look. Very clean. Very fast loading.


----------



## Jacob S

I also like this new look, I have always used the forum default, but I may go through and see what options are available for me.


----------



## pjmrt

cdru said:


> 2nd that. Simplicity works better for me. If I wanted the fancy "techo" look, I'd get a Mac.


Ahhhhh!!!!!!!!! Next you will be telling me you don't use Unix either


----------



## SAEMike

I'm in agreement with cdru and the Chief. I like the simple blue. I'm sure though, that it is good for those whom it is intended, the new people who come into the site because it's very bright and catches your eye. 

As always, keep up the good work making this an outstanding site and the best place for DBS information on the internet.


----------



## Redster

I like the blue,, little bit more color,, but I also like choices. Thanks guys


----------



## Selenna

It's fine... I have mine set to grey and I'll keep it that way, but as others have said, choices are a good thing.


----------



## cdru

pjmrt said:


> Ahhhhh!!!!!!!!! Next you will be telling me you don't use Unix either


The UNIX I use is command line only.


----------



## rcbridge

I like having the options!!


----------



## jpurkey

I didn't know the skin could be changed. Guess I never scrolled down that far. 

I like the Old Icons skin the best I think.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Is anyone having problems using the QuickEdit on this new theme? _Not anymore._


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Yup.


----------



## mrschwarz

Thanks for poinring out the way to change styles. I discovered the Blue one.


----------



## Chris Blount

Mark Holtz said:


> Is anyone having problems using the QuickEdit on this new theme?


This should be fixed now. Had a problem with one of the templates.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Yay! Works again.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Happy happy joy joy thank you Chris.


----------

